# Valve kündigt SteamDeck (Handheld) an!



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die gerüchte haben sich bewahrheitet, valve hat heute seinen switch-konkurrenten angekündigt. nur heißt das ding nicht wie vermutet steampal, sondern steamdeck.

auf dem papier ist das ding der switch weit überlegen, wie alleine die 16 gb ram überdeutlich zeigen. als bs kommt natürlich nicht windows, sondern steamos zum einsatz. der preis ist durchaus als kampfansage zu verstehen: los gehts schon bei 419 euro (64 gb) die varianten mit 256 und 512 gb kosten 549 bzw 679 euro. ein dock ist separat erhältlich. dazu hab ich aber noch keinen preis gefunden. launch ist für dezember 21 geplant. reservierung ist ab dem 16. juli möglich.

Specs​Rechenleistung​Prozessor
AMD APU
CPU: Zen 2 4c/8t, 2,4 – 3,5 GHz (bis zu 448 GFlops FP32)
GPU: 8 RDNA 2 CUs, 1,0 – 1,6 GHz (bis zu 1,6 TFlops FP32)
APU-Leistung: 4 – 15W
RAM
16 GB LPDDR5 RAM (5500 MT/s)
Speicher
64 GB eMMC (PCIe Gen 2 ×1)
256 GB NVMe-SSD (PCIe Gen 3 ×4)
512 GB Hochgeschwindigkeits-NVMe-SSD (PCIe Gen 3 ×4)
_Alle Modelle besitzen einen Hochgeschwindigkeits-microSD-Kartensteckplatz_
Steuerung und Eingabe​Gamepad-Eingaben
ABXY-Tasten
Steuerkreuz
L & R Analogtrigger
L & R Schultertasten
Ansichts- & Menütasten
4× zuweisbare Grifftasten
Analogsticks
2 Analogsticks in voller Größe mit kapazitiven Berührungssensoren
Haptik
HD-Haptik
Trackpads
2 × 32,5 mm quadratische Trackpads mit haptischem Feedback
55 % bessere Latenz im Vergleich zum Steam Controller
Druckempfindlichkeit für konfigurierbare Klickstärke
Gyroskop
6-Achsen-IMU
Anzeige​Auflösung
1280 × 800 Pixel (16:10 Seitenverhältnis)
Typ
Optisch gebondetes LCD für verbesserte Lesbarkeit
Anzeigegröße
7 Zoll diagonal
Helligkeit
400 Nits (normal)
Aktualisierungsrate
60 Hz
Touch-aktiviert
Ja
Sensoren
Umgebungslichtsensor
Verbindung​Bluetooth
Bluetooth 5.0 (Unterstützung für Controller, Zubehör und Audio)
WLAN
Dual-Band-WLAN-Sender, 2,4 GHz und 5 GHz, 2× 2 MIMO, IEEE 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac
Audio​Kanäle
Stereo mit eingebautem DSP für ein immersives Klangerlebnis
Mikrofone
Doppelmikrofon-Array
Kopfhörer-/Mikrofonbuchse
3,5-mm-Stereo-Kopfhörerbuchse
Digital
Multikanal-Audio via DisplayPort über USB-C, Standard-USB-C oder Bluetooth 5.0
Stromversorgung​Eingang
45W USB-C-PD3.0-Netzteil
Akku
40-Wattstunden-Akku (2 bis 8 Stunden Gameplay)
Erweiterungsanschlüsse​microSD
UHS-I mit Unterstützung von SD, SDXC und SDHC
Externe Verbindungsanschlüsse
für Controller & Anzeigen
USB-C mit DisplayPort 1.4 mit Unterstützung von Alt-Modus; bis zu 8K mit 60 Hz oder 4K mit 120 Hz, USB 3.2 Gen. 2
Maße und Gewicht​Maße
298 mm × 117 mm × 49 mm
Gewicht
Ca. 669 Gramm
Software​Betriebssystem
SteamOS 3.0 (auf Basis von Arch)
Desktop
KDE Plasma









						Introducing Steam Deck
					

Steam Deck is here!




					www.steamdeck.com
				








__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oLtiRGTZvGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



(ign hat 'ne menge weitere videos zum thema auf seinem kanal)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2021)

Auf den ersten Blick - auch mit Bezug auf die Daten - klingt das richtig mega.

Beim zweiten aber stoßen mir ein Paar Dinge eher sauer auf:

- das Format. Viel zu breit, die Steuerelemente links wie rechts liegen weit auseinander. Das ist krampfiges Zocken schon vorprogrammiert. Und dann noch 700 g schwer.
- die Analogsticks liegen auf gleicher Höhe. Für mich als XBOX360-Controller- Befürworter ein Unding.
-  nur 4 reale Kerne... Damit wird man bei aktuellen Titeln nicht weit kommen

Schade... Aber wird meinen Ansprüchen leider nicht genügen.


----------



## Wubaron (15. Juli 2021)

Was werden für spiele darauf laufen? Müssen spiele extra dafür entwickelt werden?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2021)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Was werden für spiele darauf laufen? Müssen spiele extra dafür entwickelt werden?


DAS ist die nächste gute Frage.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2021)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Was werden für spiele darauf laufen? Müssen spiele extra dafür entwickelt werden?



nein. via proton sollte so ziemlich alles (?), da möge man mich korrigieren, aus der bibliothek spielbar sein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Juli 2021)

Finde ich durchaus interessant.
Da man da ja einfach auf seine Steam-Bibliothek zugreift (nehme ich an), hätte ich da auf Anhieb mehr Spiele zur Verfügung, als es mir die Switch je bieten könnte. (auch weil ich mit dem ganzen Nintendo eigenen Zeug nichts anfangen kann)
Mal sehen, ob in absehbarer Zeit wieder mehr Reisen zu meinem Alltag zurückkehren. Dann wäre das auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> - das Format. Viel zu breit, die Steuerelemente links wie rechts liegen weit auseinander. Das ist krampfiges Zocken schon vorprogrammiert. Und dann noch 700 g schwer.



ja, das ding macht in diesem promo-video doch leider einen arg klobigen eindruck. und ziemlich schwer ist es überdies. außerdem wirkt es ein bißchen billig. ich hoffe das täuscht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja, das dingt macht in diesem promo-video doch leider einen arg klobigen eindruck. und ziemlich schwer ist es überdies. außerdem wirkt es ein bißchen billig. ich hoffe das täuscht.



Mit den 7" ist der Bildschirm doch aber ungefähr genauso groß, wie bei der neuen Switch OLED, oder nicht?

Und ich sag mal so, die Switch sieht nicht billig aus, hat dafür seit Jahren mit Stick-Drift zu kämpfen.
Wenn solche Probleme hier nicht auftreten, dann nehm ich billigeren Look eher in Kauf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja, das dingt macht in diesem promo-video doch leider einen arg klobigen eindruck. und ziemlich schwer ist es überdies. außerdem wirkt es ein bißchen billig. ich hoffe das täuscht.


Naja, steht ja nicht umsonst "Hardware not final". Vielleicht erfährt es noch die eine oder andere Modifikation. Billig? Würde ich nicht sagen, die Verarbeitung ist augenscheinlich eigentlich schwer in Ordnung.

Ich sag mal so:
So für kleinere Titel die kein unbedingtes Monitor- oder TV-Muss sind wäre das schon nicht schlecht... Aber der Preis... Puh, sehr hoch für nen Handheld. Fürs Geld bekommt man glatt eine PS5.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mit den 7" ist der Bildschirm doch aber ungefähr genauso groß, wie bei der neuen Switch OLED, oder nicht?



steamdeck dürfte circa 5 cm breiter sein und zudem weitaus "dicker". das scheint schon ein ordentlicher brocken zu sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> steamdeck dürfte circa 5 cm breiter sein und zudem weitaus "dicker". das scheint schon ein ordentlicher brocken zu sein.


Naja, ist irgendwo auch verständlich, angesichts der verbauten Hardware. Allein die Anschluss- und Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten, die Switch hat nichtmal halb so viel zu bieten.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, ist irgendwo auch verständlich, angesichts der verbauten Hardware.



sicher ist das verständlich, zumal das display (warum auch immer) 16:10-format hat. ob steamdeck damit aber noch so wirklich handlich ist? wir werden sehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2021)

Zumindest Lob an Valve dass sie erneut an neuen Hardware-Entwicklungen versuchen. Steam Link, Steam Controller, SteamVR, nun das SteamDeck... Die werden nimmer müde immer was Neues zu probieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein. via proton sollte so ziemlich alles (?), da möge man mich korrigieren, aus der bibliothek spielbar sein.


Bisher laufen etwa 7000 Spiele von Steam unter Proton. Das ist also in etwa ein Viertel? 

Aber PC Gamer hat schon bestätigt, dass man auch Windows drauf machen kann. Damit laufen alle Steam Games, alle GOG, alle Ubisoft, Origin etc. Spiele auf dem Teil und sogar Anwendungsprogramme. 

Man kann das Ding außerdem auch an einen Monitor / TV anschließen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Juli 2021)

Interessant!
Als portabler Kompakt-PC vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, da wird sich bestimmt eine Käufergruppe finden.
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das Teil an den enormen Erfolg, den die Switch einfährt, überhaupt anknüpfen kann. Lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
Für den Preis ist es bei mir aber noch keiner Überlegung wert. 

Ist Valve nun eigentlich Konsolenhersteller geworden? Diese dürfen ja den 30% Cut bei Spieleverkäufen verlangen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Interessant!
> Als portabler Kompakt-PC vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, da wird sich bestimmt eine Käufergruppe finden.
> Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das Teil an den enormen Erfolg, den die Switch einfährt, überhaupt anknüpfen kann. Lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
> Für den Preis ist es bei mir aber noch keiner Überlegung wert.
> ...


Ich sag mal so:
Würde der Einstiegspreis irgendwo zwischen 300 und 400 Euro liegen, DANN könnte es vielleicht sogar für MICH interessant sein.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so:
> Würde der Einstiegspreis irgendwo zwischen 300 und 400 Euro liegen, DANN könnte es vielleicht sogar für MICH interessant sein.


Jo, für das Premium-Modell!


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber PC Gamer hat schon bestätigt, dass man auch Windows drauf machen kann. Damit laufen alle Steam Games, alle GOG, alle Ubisoft, Origin etc. Spiele auf dem Teil und sogar Anwendungsprogramme.



warum sollte das auch nicht gehen?  nur ist das ja irgendwie nicht sinn der sache.
und windows-bedienung will ich mir damit gar nicht vorstellen. vielleicht wieder windows 8 rauskramen? xD

was in dem kontext allerdings interessant zu wissen wäre: wie siehts mit games aus, die einen weiteren launcher benötigen. ist das unter proton ein problem? 
ich mein, in dem video war fallen order zu sehen, scheint ja demnach irgendwie zu funktionieren.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was in dem kontext allerdings interessant zu wissen wäre: wie siehts mit games aus, die einen weiteren launcher benötigen. ist das unter proton ein problem?
> ich mein, in dem video war fallen order zu sehen, scheint ja demnach irgendwie zu funktionieren.


Müssen diese Spiele nicht einfach nur als "Steamfremdes Spiel" der Bibliothek hinzugefügt werden und dann wird das mit Proton erkannt. 
Genau weiß ich es nicht, da könnten wohl Linux-Nutzer aushelfen, wäre aber der Meinung sowas ähnliches mal gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum sollte das auch nicht gehen?  nur ist das ja irgendwie nicht sinn der sache.
> und windows-bedienung will ich mir damit gar nicht vorstellen. vielleicht wieder windows 8 rauskramen? xD
> 
> was in dem kontext allerdings interessant zu wissen wäre: wie siehts mit games aus, die einen weiteren launcher benötigen. ist das unter proton ein problem?
> ich mein, in dem video war fallen order zu sehen, scheint ja demnach irgendwie zu funktionieren.


Fallen Order gibt es für Steam. 
Ob das mit Proton läuft, keine Ahnung. Ich würde da eh als erstes Windows drauf machen. 

Und für die Bedienung hat das Teil ja zwei Touchpads, die angeblich ja noch mal wesentlich empfindlicher und genauer sein sollen als die beim Steam Gamepad.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Fallen Order gibt es für Steam.



hä?
ja, das gibts bei steam. aber es benötigt zusätzlich origin. darum gehts doch.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hä?
> ja, das gibts bei steam. aber es benötigt zusätzlich origin. darum gehts doch.


Edit: Gerade nachgelesen. Man muss Origin nicht installiert haben, es reicht einmal den Steam Account mit dem Origin Account zu verknüpfen (unter Windows, beide installiert) und das Spiel zu aktivieren. Dann kann man es anschließend auch unter Steam OS spielen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Juli 2021)

Wo wir gerade bei Handhelds sind, verdammt teuer aber durchaus interessant wo sich das hin entwickelt. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ACaOzj9920k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Handhelds sind, verdammt teuer aber durchaus interessant wo sich das hin entwickelt.


Genau das ist das Problem des GPD Win 3 (aktuelles Modell). Es ist unglaublich teuer, der Preis geht bei 850 Dollar los und hört in Vollausstattung bei einiges über 1000 auf, und es ist in Vollausstattung wesentlich schlechter als das Steamdeck. 
Es ist ja auch nicht der erste Windows Handheld, Bei Dragonbox.de hatten sie damals den ersten gebaut, ich habe den Namen aber vergessen. Jetzt verkaufen sie aber alle möglichen Android, Linux und Windows Handhelds: https://www.dragonbox.de/handhelds/


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem des GPD Win 3 (aktuelles Modell). Es ist unglaublich teuer, der Preis geht bei 850 Dollar los und hört in Vollausstattung bei einiges über 1000 auf, und es ist in Vollausstattung wesentlich schlechter als das Steamdeck.



hm, retail-preis liegt laut indiegogo beim top-modell inklusive dock bei um die 1.000 euro. (shipping etc. lass ich mal außen vor.) steamdeck mit 1gb würde in etwa genauso teuer kommen. insofern kein großer unterschied. und leistungsmäßig liegen beide in etwa gleichauf, würde ich pi mal daumen schätzen. "wesentlich schlechter" ist da eigentlich nix. ok, das display ist (deutlich) kleiner. vielleicht hab ich aber auch was übersehen, kann natürlich sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, retail-preis liegt laut indiegogo beim top-modell inklusive dock bei um die 1.000 euro. (shipping etc. lass ich mal außen vor.) steamdeck mit 1gb würde in etwa genauso teuer kommen. insofern kein großer unterschied. und leistungsmäßig liegen beide in etwa gleichauf, würde ich pi mal daumen schätzen. "wesentlich schlechter" ist da eigentlich nix. ok, das display ist (deutlich) kleiner. vielleicht hab ich aber auch was übersehen, kann natürlich sein.


Ist der im GPD Win 3 verbaute Core i7 1165G7 / 1135G7 inkl. Grafik wirklich auf gleicher Höhe wie die AMD APU im Steamdeck, das ist ja etwa ein untertakteter Ryzen 3 3100? 
Aber 420 Euro bis 680 Euro sind schon ein ganz anderer Schnack als 850 bis 1000 Dollar + Zoll + Versand. 
Interessant wäre ja, ob man beim SteamDeck die SSD austauschen kann. Ich glaube allerdings, das geht nicht. 

Der einzige Vorteil ist meiner Ansicht nach die 1TB SSD. Aber mir persönlich wäre als Display 8 Zoll am liebsten. 7 Zoll geht noch so gerade alles darunter ist mir einfach zu klein. Einer der Gründe warum ich nicht auf mein 6,4 Zoll Smartphone vom PC streame.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist der im GPD Win 3 verbaute Core i7 1165G7 / 1135G7 inkl. Grafik wirklich auf gleicher Höhe wie die AMD APU im Steamdeck, das ist ja etwa ein untertakteter Ryzen 3 3100?



ist natürlich ein bißchen kaffeesatzleserei. auf dem papier dürfte der intel-chip imo wohl sogar (leicht?) überlegen sein. dabei muss man einrechnen, dass wir hier von nem handheld reden. und die volle leistung werden die verbauten chips wohl nur selten, wenn überhaupt mal abrufen können. beim steamdeck mutmaßlich dasselbe. valve spricht seinerseits nicht umsonst nur von "bis zu". 

summa summarum sollten beide für halbwegs flüssiges gaming der meisten, auch aktuellen games in nativer auflösung durchaus brauchbar sein. natürlich nicht auf höchsten einstellungen, aber das spielt bei den vergleichsweise kleinen displays jetzt auch nicht die ganz große rolle. 



> 420 Euro bis 680 Euro sind schon ein ganz anderer Schnack als 850 bis 1000 Dollar + Zoll + Versand.



sicher. die ssd ist nunmal der preistreiber. ob es sonderlich clever ist, keine "kleinere" variante anzubieten, ist ne andere frage. aber man kann ja nur gleiches mit gleichem vergleichen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (16. Juli 2021)

Das Ding ist im Prinzip schon recht interessant für mich. Insbesondere wenn man da noch ein TV anschließen kann. Abends irgendwo im Hotel/ Ferienwohnung/ Außendienst etc. eine feine Sache.
Ob das mit der Verbindung dann ggf. in der "Walachei" klappt, bleibt abzuwarten. Da könnten sogar SP Spiele wegfallen, wenn sie nach hause telefonieren wollen. Ein echter Offline Modus von SP Titeln wäre hier sicher sinnvoll.
Falls der "Kotstullenfaktor" niedrig ist, ist der Preis sogar okay.


----------



## fud1974 (16. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein. via proton sollte so ziemlich alles (?), da möge man mich korrigieren, aus der bibliothek spielbar sein.





Bonkic schrieb:


> was in dem kontext allerdings interessant zu wissen wäre: wie siehts mit games aus, die einen weiteren launcher benötigen. ist das unter proton ein problem?
> ich mein, in dem video war fallen order zu sehen, scheint ja demnach irgendwie zu funktionieren.



Also, ich versuche da noch mal was genaueres rauszukriegen (aus eigenem Interesse, schamloser Plug.. siehe Sig!) bei jemanden der mit Linux und Proton laufend was macht, aber meine Erinnerung war.. nein, es geht vieles, aber nicht alles, und auch nicht alles problemlos.

Bin zweigeteilt bei dem Ding, irgendwie cool, aber ich glaube über eine Nische kommt es nicht hinaus. Trotz der Ähnlichkeit glaube ich nicht an einer wirklichen Konkurrenz zur Switch, die Masse der Switch Konsumenten ist eine andere Zielgruppe.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Also, ich versuche da noch mal was genaueres rauszukriegen (aus eigenem Interesse, schamloser Plug.. siehe Sig!) bei jemanden der mit Linux und Proton laufend was macht, aber meine Erinnerung war.. nein, es geht vieles, aber nicht alles, und auch nicht alles problemlos.



laut protondb funktionieren immerhin 78% der steam-top-100 games  (gold-rating oder besser, also [mindestens] relativ problemfrei), etwa ein viertel sogar nativ. insgesamt 15.000 von knapp 19.000 getesteten games. also in etwa dieselbe quote.

für probleme sorgen offenbar oftmals anti-cheat-mechanismen. das betrifft dummerweise gerade viele beliebte mp-title wie apex legends, rainbow 6, destiny 2 oder auch pubg - das ist auch der grund, weshalb von den top 10 nur die hälfte läuft.



			https://www.protondb.com/
		




> Bin zweigeteilt bei dem Ding, irgendwie cool, aber ich glaube über eine Nische kommt es nicht hinaus. Trotz der Ähnlichkeit glaube ich nicht an einer wirklichen Konkurrenz zur Switch, die Masse der Switch Konsumenten ist eine andere Zielgruppe.



jo, auch wenn heute vermutlich mindestens jede 2te gaming-postille mit "switch-killer" oder ähnlichem aufmachen wird;  nintendo wird das ding mit sicherheit keine schlaflosen nächte bereiten.


----------



## fud1974 (16. Juli 2021)

Hmm.. ja.. das ist schon mal ein interessanter Link.

Sicherlich eine Frage des Schwerpunktes.. "von den Top 10 nur die Hälfte" damit geht man nicht hausieren....


----------



## Wubaron (16. Juli 2021)

Sorry für die blöde Frage, wird man eine Maus anschließen können. Ans Handeld? Wegen Strategie Spiele etc


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2021)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Sorry für die blöde Frage, wird man eine Maus anschließen können. Ans Handeld? Wegen Strategie Spiele etc


Sollte per Bluetooth gehen. 









						Steam Deck: Alle Infos zu Release und Specs des Handheld-PCs
					

Valve kündigt mit dem Steam Deck eine Handheld-Konsole an, bei der Steam und alle Funktionen bereits integriert sind. Wir haben alle Infos zur Handheld.




					www.gamestar.de


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Juli 2021)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Sorry für die blöde Frage, wird man eine Maus anschließen können. Ans Handeld? Wegen Strategie Spiele etc



Man kann alles anschließen, was man auch an einen normalen PC anschließen kann.
Also auch Monitor, Maus und Tastatur.

Siehe hier:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oLtiRGTZvGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## fud1974 (16. Juli 2021)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Sorry für die blöde Frage, wird man eine Maus anschließen können. Ans Handeld? Wegen Strategie Spiele etc



Na ja, es hat USB Anschlüsse, und eine Docking Station soll auch mal kommen was ich so gehört habe.. insofern denke ich ja..


----------



## Batze (16. Juli 2021)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Sorry für die blöde Frage, wird man eine Maus anschließen können. Ans Handeld? Wegen Strategie Spiele etc


Wird man können, aber wozu?
Willst du in der Bahn oder im Wartezimmer da mit Maus hantieren?
Und zu Hause, also da kann man sich auch gleich vor den PC setzen.


----------



## fud1974 (16. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Wird man können, aber wozu?
> Willst du in der Bahn oder im Wartezimmer da mit Maus hantieren?
> Und zu Hause, also da kann man sich auch gleich vor den PC setzen.




So ganz unberechtigt ist die Frage nicht, eventuell will man das Gerät ja mal auch eben unterwegs auf dem Tisch stellen usw.

Quasi als Ersatz für ein Gaming Notebook.

Dürfte zwar der Screen wohl eher zu klein sein.. aber vom Gedanken her verstehe ich es.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Wird man können, aber wozu?
> Willst du in der Bahn oder im Wartezimmer da mit Maus hantieren?
> Und zu Hause, also da kann man sich auch gleich vor den PC setzen.


Es könnte auch Interessenten geben die vielleicht gar keinen Desktop haben und gerade deshalb danach fragen. 

Und die Anschlussmöglichkeit an einen TFT ist ja schonmal gegeben.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2021)

hier ist übrigens ein größenvergleich (ich hoffe, die bilder sind richtig skaliert):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (16. Juli 2021)

Ein ganz schöner Brummer. Passt da das Wort Handheld überhaupt noch.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2021)

wirklich portabel wirkt steamdeck damit jedenfalls nicht.
wobei man zu valves ehrenrettung sagen muss, dass die switch mit den standard-joycons nicht so wirklich doll in der hand liegt. es geht, aber auf dauer nervts schon. ist halt ein kompromiss zugunsten der tragbarkeit.

mit angestöpseltem hori split pad pro, was das handling deutlich verbessert, dürfte die switch ähnlich breit (oder lang - wie man will) sein. nur wirklich zu mitnehmen ist sie dann nicht mehr unbedingt geeignet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was man auf dem bild dummerweise nicht sieht: steamdeck ist mehr als dreimal so "dick"! 1,4 cm (switch) vs 4,9 cm! liegt natürlich an der hardware, die halt nunmal nicht in erster linie für ein mobilgerät mit kleinem formfaktor gedacht ist.


----------



## Wubaron (16. Juli 2021)

Danke für die Antworten.
Bei mir wäre der Anwendungsfall folgender: Ich sitze auf dem Sofa, auf dem TV schaut meine Frau etwas, und ich möchte etwas spielen. Möchte aber nicht ins Büro vor den Rechner. Statt einem Gaming Laptop könnte also auch dieser Handheld ein Thema sein. Deshalb ist Maus etc. kein Platz Problem.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2021)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Bei mir wäre der Anwendungsfall folgender: Ich sitze auf dem Sofa, auf dem TV schaut meine Frau etwas, und ich möchte etwas spielen. Möchte aber nicht ins Büro vor den Rechner. Statt einem Gaming Laptop könnte also auch dieser Handheld ein Thema sein. Deshalb ist Maus etc. kein Platz Problem.


Wobei du zum Spielen auch alternativ den Touchbildschirm selbst nutzen kannst, falls keine Maus zur Hand sein sollte. Überhaupt, das Gerät erlaubt jede Art der Bedienung, was schonmal kein Spielgenre komplett ausschließt. Eigentlich ein Traum für jeden der sich diesbezüglich nicht einschränken lassen möchte.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Bei mir wäre der Anwendungsfall folgender: Ich sitze auf dem Sofa, auf dem TV schaut meine Frau etwas, und ich möchte etwas spielen. Möchte aber nicht ins Büro vor den Rechner. Statt einem Gaming Laptop könnte also auch dieser Handheld ein Thema sein. Deshalb ist Maus etc. kein Platz Problem.


Da gibt es so schöne Teile wie etwa das Razer Kishi (ca. 70 Euro). Da passt vom Smartphone bis 10 Zoll Tablet alles rein. Dann kannst du die Games einfach mit Steam Link vom Gaming PC auf das Tablet Streamen.

Ehrlich gesagt wunder ich mich immer, dass das so geheim ist, dass das keiner zu wissen scheint.


Bonkic schrieb:


> laut protondb funktionieren immerhin 78% der steam-top-100 games  (gold-rating oder besser, also [mindestens] relativ problemfrei), etwa ein viertel sogar nativ. insgesamt 15.000 von knapp 19.000 getesteten games. also in etwa dieselbe quote.


Steam hat Ende März / April selbst eine News veröffentlicht, dass 7000 Spiele mit Proton laufen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wobei du zum Spielen auch alternativ den Touchbildschirm selbst nutzen kannst, falls keine Maus zur Hand sein sollte. Überhaupt, das Gerät erlaubt jede Art der Bedienung, was schonmal kein Spielgenre komplett ausschließt. Eigentlich ein Traum für jeden der sich diesbezüglich nicht einschränken lassen möchte.



Das SteamDeck selbst hat doch zwei Touchpads links und rechts, damit soll sich Maussteuerung ziemlich gut ersetzen lassen. (laut dem IGN-Redakteur, das das Ding schon in der Hand hatte)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das SteamDeck selbst hat doch zwei Touchpads links und rechts, damit soll sich Maussteuerung ziemlich gut ersetzen lassen. (laut dem IGN-Redakteur, das das Ding schon in der Hand hatte)


Aber auch der mittige Bildschirm ist bedienbar (an der Stelle wo die Steam-Library durchforstet wird gut zu sehen) . Ergo hat man hier freie Wahl.

Gerade für Point'Click-Titel ist das ein echter Zugewinn.


----------



## Batze (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Steam hat Ende März / April selbst eine News veröffentlicht, dass 7000 Spiele mit Proton laufen.


Das ist ja schön. Aber mit Proton laufen oder auch mit Windows heißt noch lange nicht das Spiele mit solch einer Steuerung auch gut spielbar sind. 
Nicht umsonst arbeitet Blizzard doch z.B. extra an einer Pad Steuerung für kommende Diablo Titel, also Extra. Und ich bezweifle mal das Entwickler jetzt speziell ihre PC Steuerung auf diese Kiste anpassen nur weil es da jetzt etwas von Valve gibt, außer Valve zahlt Extra dafür.
Das PC Spiele darauf laufen ist also eine Sache, ob es auch Steuerungsmäßig vernünftig Spielbar ist eine ganz andere.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Juli 2021)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Sorry für die blöde Frage, wird man eine Maus anschließen können. Ans Handeld? Wegen Strategie Spiele etc


Ja, genau wie Tastatur. Das Dock hat 3 USB-Anschlüsse (1× 3.0, 2x 2.0)  dafür. Obs auch im Mobilmodus geht weiß ich nicht, vielleicht per Bluetooth


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön. Aber mit Proton laufen oder auch mit Windows heißt noch lange nicht das Spiele mit solch einer Steuerung auch gut spielbar sind.
> Nicht umsonst arbeitet Blizzard doch z.B. extra an einer Pad Steuerung für kommende Diablo Titel, also Extra. Und ich bezweifle mal das Entwickler jetzt speziell ihre PC Steuerung auf diese Kiste anpassen nur weil es da jetzt etwas von Valve gibt, außer Valve zahlt Extra dafür.
> Das PC Spiele darauf laufen ist also eine Sache, ob es auch Steuerungsmäßig vernünftig Spielbar ist eine ganz andere.



Ich werde Steamdeck auch vornehmlich für die 100e von Konsolenports nutzen, die ich auf Steam, Epic und Co. habe, die alle von Haus aus primär mit Gamepad im Sinn entwickelt wurden. 

Es ist ja nur ein Zusatzgerät fürs Couch Gaming. Spezielle Titel mit besonders herausragender Optik oder z.B. Egoshooter würde ich da nicht drauf spielen sondern weiter am Desktop. 

Aber wie du selbst sagst, Action-RPGs sollten auf dem Teil hervorragend sein. Wobei da Victor Vran so ein Fall ist, das muss man quasi mit Pad spielen, weil die M/T Steuerung echt mies ist.


LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ja, genau wie Tastatur. Das Dock hat 3 USB-Anschlüsse (1× 3.0, 2x 2.0)  dafür. Obs auch im Mobilmodus geht weiß ich nicht, vielleicht per Bluetooth


Über Bluetooth sollte es immer gehen. Bei Bluetooth können glaube ich acht Geräte parallel angeschlossen und aktiv sein.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



interessant, offenbar hat auch das kleinste modell einen (freien) m2-slot.


----------



## McDrake (17. Juli 2021)

Für mich wird das eine Art Steam-Machine (hat wer schon mal geschrieben).
Das Ding ist ja riesig und auch dementsprechend schwer.
Ich seh hier die Zielgruppe nicht wirklich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Für mich wird das eine Art Steam-Machine (hat wer schon mal geschrieben).
> Das Ding ist ja riesig und auch dementsprechend schwer.


Ich hab zum Spaß den Bildschirm-Controller der Wii U meines Sohnes in Sachen Maße und Gewicht geprüft... Das SteamDeck kommt grob ungefähr in dessen Dimensionen. Auch in der Dicke.

Angesichts der Masse an Technik die drin steckt wäre das beim SteamDeck sogar vertretbar.


McDrake schrieb:


> Ich seh hier die Zielgruppe nicht wirklich.


Bei dem gestrigen Shop-Ansturm darf man davon ausgehen dass es sie definitiv gibt. "^^


----------



## McDrake (17. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Spaß den Bildschirm-Controller der Wii U meines Sohnes in Sachen Maße und Gewicht geprüft... Das SteamDeck kommt grob ungefähr in dessen Dimensionen. Auch in der Dicke.
> 
> Angesichts der Masse an Technik die drin steckt wäre das beim SteamDeck sogar vertretbar.
> 
> Bei dem gestrigen Shop-Ansturm darf man davon ausgehen dass es sie definitiv gibt. "^^


Wie gross war der "Ansturm"
Es gab ja auch einen Ansturm für VR-Headsets.
Genug Freaks für den Erstverkauf gibts ja bei praktische jedem Produkt.

Die Frage ist immer, ob es sich durchsetzt.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Für mich wird das eine Art Steam-Machine (hat wer schon mal geschrieben).
> Das Ding ist ja riesig und auch dementsprechend schwer.
> Ich seh hier die Zielgruppe nicht wirklich.



wenn man so will, zeigt paradoxerweise gerade steamdeck, weshalb es jetzt noch keine (deutlich stärkere) switch pro / 2 gab, ja geben konnte. 

natürlich ist steam deck deutlich leistungsfähiger, deshalb aber auch deutlich größer und schwerer. 
natürlich gibt es aus dem smartphone-bereich, der wird ja immer zum vergleich herangezogen, inzwischen deutlich stärkere socs als den tegra x 1(+). nur sind deren grafikeinheiten völlig anders aufgebaut als jene von nvidia, die quasi identisch sind mit jenen etablierter geforce-gpus. ein umstieg auf ne andere technologie ist demzufolge eigentlich ziemlich unmöglich. alternativen? gibts eigentlich nicht. amd hat quasi gar nix in dem bereich, von intels xe gibts auch keine passende variante.

bleibt nur nvidia. der x1 ist ja wie gesehen keine zufällige wahl. und bislang gibts von nvidia eben keinen deutlich leistungsfähigeren soc, der zudem ja auch bezahlbar sein muss. hinzu kommt das thema dlss. ich denke schon, dass an den diesbezüglichen gerüchten was dran ist. und dlss könnte gerade für eine stärkere switch ein wahrer segen und gamechanger sein. sollte mich sehr wundern, sollte die switch pro / 2 / was auch immer nicht darauf setzen. hier aber dasselbe problem: dlss ist bekanntlich noch nicht so weit. noch muss jedes spiel speziell und offenbar ziemlich aufwändig dafür angepasst werden. kein gangbarer weg für eine konsole. 

(dass eine switch pro unter wirtschaftlichen aspekten - zum glück für nintendo - derzeit ebenfalls wenig sinn macht, lasse ich mal ganz außen vor.)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wie gross war der "Ansturm"



Alle drei SteamDeck-Versionen stehen an der Spitze der Topseller-Liste von Steam.
Das ist besonders bemerkenswert, da diese Liste anhand des erzielten Umsatzes erstellt wird und die Vorbestellung von SteamDeck nur 4 Euro kostet.
Auf Platz 4 steht F1 2021, das gestern erschienen ist und für 60 Euro das Stück verkauft wurde. Zum Releasetag wurden da sicher auch nicht wenige Exemplare abgesetzt. Um ein verkauftes Exemplar von F1 2021 auszugleichen mussten demnach 15 SteamDecks vorbestellt werden.


----------



## McDrake (17. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Alle drei SteamDeck-Versionen stehen an der Spitze der Topseller-Liste von Steam.
> Das ist besonders bemerkenswert, da diese Liste anhand des erzielten Umsatzes erstellt wird und die Vorbestellung von SteamDeck nur 4 Euro kostet.
> Auf Platz 4 steht F1 2021, das gestern erschienen ist und für 60 Euro das Stück verkauft wurde. Zum Releasetag wurden da sicher auch nicht wenige Exemplare abgesetzt. Um ein verkauftes Exemplar von F1 2021 auszugleichen mussten demnach 15 SteamDecks vorbestellt werden.


Aber da ist evtl der Hund begraben. 4 Euros sind nix. Wann wirds der Rest fällig und wer ist dann bereit den vollen Preis dann zu zahlen, wenns ersnz wird?
Gibts da vielleicht auch Leute, welche alle "reserviert" haben, dann aber sicher nur eine Version sich zulegen... Jene welche leiferbar ist?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber da ist evtl der Hund begraben. 4 Euros sind nix. Wann wirds der Rest fällig und wer ist dann bereit den vollen Preis dann zu zahlen, wenns ersnz wird?



Klar, das steht erstmal auf einem anderen Blatt.
Aber ein gewisses Grundinteresse war schon mal da, sonst würde man sich nicht zu einer Vorbestellung hinreißen lassen.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Alle drei SteamDeck-Versionen stehen an der Spitze der Topseller-Liste von Steam.
> Das ist besonders bemerkenswert, da diese Liste anhand des erzielten Umsatzes erstellt wird und die Vorbestellung von SteamDeck nur 4 Euro kostet.
> Auf Platz 4 steht F1 2021, das gestern erschienen ist und für 60 Euro das Stück verkauft wurde. Zum Releasetag wurden da sicher auch nicht wenige Exemplare abgesetzt. Um ein verkauftes Exemplar von F1 2021 auszugleichen mussten demnach 15 SteamDecks vorbestellt werden.



hm, wissen wir denn überhaupt so ganz genau, ob hier wirklich nur mit den 4 euro oder nicht doch mit dem kompletten verkaufspreis kalkluiert wird?

und dass der ansturm zum verkaufsstart groß sein wird, ist ja nun keine überraschung, und sagt genau nix aus. erste chargen werden von so ziemlich jedem halbwegs interessanten tech-produkt abverkauft. selbst um die ouya (ältere werden sich erinnern) gabs mal nen hype.


----------



## golani79 (17. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> [...] selbst um die ouya (ältere werden sich erinnern) gabs mal nen hype.



Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, hat sich der Hype um dieses komische Ding, aber schon ein wenig in Grenzen gehalten


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, hat sich der Hype um dieses komische Ding, aber schon ein wenig in Grenzen gehalten


hm, nö. würde ich eigentlich nicht sagen. der hype war innerhalb der tech-welt doch ziemlich gewaltig. nur ebbte der sehr schnell auch wieder ab, nachdem das ding tatsächlich erschienen war.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, nö. würde ich eigentlich nicht sagen. der hype war innerhalb der tech-welt doch ziemlich gewaltig. nur ebbte der sehr schnell auch wieder ab, nachdem das ding tatsächlich erschienen war.


War das so? Ich hatte zumindest damals den Sinn schon in Frage gestellt, weil man ja auch an Tablet und Smartphone einfach einen Controller anschließen konnte und auch damals die Geräte schon an den TV.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> War das so?



oh man. ja, DAS WAR SO! wie oft denn noch? such doch einfach nach artikeln von damals. selbst die branchenfremde presse, also spiegel und co, haben über ouya berichtet. lag wohl nicht zuletzt auch daran, dass crowdfunding damals noch als neu und hip galt. 



> Ich hatte zumindest damals den Sinn schon in Frage gestellt, weil man ja auch an Tablet und Smartphone einfach einen Controller anschließen konnte und auch damals die Geräte schon an den TV.



na ja, du meintest damals auch, die switch würde nicht mal die verkaufszahlen der wiiu erreichen. insofern sind deine prognosen jetzt nicht so der absolute hammer. 

jetzt aber bitte btt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Juli 2021)

Hier mal inoffizielle Zahlen von Resevierungen aus den ersten 2h.





__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1416102630699454464

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oh man. ja, DAS WAR SO! wie oft denn noch? such doch einfach nach artikeln von damals. selbst die branchenfremde presse, also spiegel und co, haben über ouya berichtet. lag wohl nicht zuletzt auch daran, dass crowdfunding damals noch als neu und hip galt.


Ja das weiß ich alles. Ich meinte nicht die Berichterstattung darüber oder Diskussionen sondern wieviele Leute in Foren gesagt haben, sie werden die Ouya kaufen. Und das waren nicht so viele.



> na ja, du meintest damals auch, die switch würde nicht mal die verkaufszahlen der wiiu erreichen. insofern sind deine prognosen jetzt nicht so der absolute hammer.


Ja, ich habe nicht mit dem plötzlichen Hype und den lockeren Geldbeuteln gerechnet. Da zeigt sich, was Werbung alles ändern kann.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1416811315985666051

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2021)

Also Scalper vor jetzt. Die verkaufen ja schon fleißig für 1000 bis 1500 und Dollars in Ländern, in denen SteamDeck offiziell nicht verkauft wird.

Ich bestelle übrigens grundsätzlich nichts vor. Gerade wenn die Lieferzeit dann ein Jahr beträgt ist das völliger Blödsinn, bis dahin kann sich vieles geändert haben. 

Z.B. ist es sinnlos die überteuerten mittleren oder großen Modelle zu bestellen, wenn man in das kleine Modell selbst eine NVMe SSD einbauen kann. Aktuell kosten da 500 GB um 70 Euro. 

Oder irgendwer bringt ein ähnliches Gerät auf den Markt, was noch besser ist... 

In einem Jahr kann sehr viel geschehen.


----------



## fud1974 (19. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Z.B. ist es sinnlos die überteuerten mittleren oder großen Modelle zu bestellen, wenn man in das kleine Modell selbst eine NVMe SSD einbauen kann. Aktuell kosten da 500 GB um 70 Euro.



Das stell dir mal nicht zu leicht vor. Du gehst da von Standard M.2 SSDs aus wie sie in PCs Verwendung finden.

Beim Steam Deck werden aber welche vom 2230er Format verwendet, da platzsparender. Da findest du ja nicht mal 5 Stück auf den Marketplaces...  Außerdem musst du dafür sicherlich das Gerät erst öffnen.

Valve meint selbst dazu:

"All models use socketed 2230 m.2 modules (not intended for end-user replacement)"

Also wird schon irgendwie gehen aber eigentlich nicht vorgesehen dass der Endkunde da rangeht.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2021)

nur mal so ein gedanke: 
ein half-life 3 dürfte die existenz von steam deck vielleicht nicht unbedingt so sehr viel wahrscheinlicher machen.
zumindest nicht das hl 3, das die fans wohl zweifelsfrei erwarten würden, also ein grafisches high-end-game. denn dafür dürfte steam deck dann uu doch nicht ausreichend leistungsfähig sein. und ein hl 3, das nicht oder zumindest nicht vernünftig auf der eigenen hardware läuft, ist irgendwie schwer vorstellbar. auch ein weiteres vr-game kann ich mir jetzt eher nicht mehr vorstellen. würde den steamdeck-usern vermutlich eher sauer aufstoßen.


----------



## fud1974 (19. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur mal so ein gedanke:
> ein half-life 3 dürfte die existenz von steam deck vielleicht nicht unbedingt so sehr viel wahrscheinlicher machen.
> zumindest nicht das hl 3, das die fans wohl zweifelsfrei erwarten würden, also ein grafisches high-end-game. denn dafür dürfte steam deck dann uu doch nicht ausreichend leistungsfähig sein. und ein hl 3, das nicht oder zumindest nicht vernünftig auf der eigenen hardware läuft, ist irgendwie schwer vorstellbar. auch ein weiteres vr-game kann ich mir jetzt eher nicht mehr vorstellen. würde den steamdeck-usern vermutlich eher sauer aufstoßen.



Ich glaube nicht dass Valve die Entwicklung von Spielen im Allgemeinen und VR Spielen im Besonderen davon abhängig macht.

Immerhin sind sie immer noch Anbieter der Steam Index.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass Valve die Entwicklung von Spielen im Allgemeinen und VR Spielen im Besonderen davon abhängig macht.



hm, das denke ich durchaus. man stelle sich ein valve-spiel vor, das auf der eigenen valve-hardware nicht (mindestens vernünftig) läuft; wie angepisst wären die steamdeck-besitzer wohl? maximal, würde ich vermuten. erst recht bei einem hl3. alles unter der prämisse natürlich, dass valve überhaupt noch spiele macht. so sicher kann man sich da ja nicht sein.   



fud1974 schrieb:


> Immerhin sind sie immer noch Anbieter der Steam Index.



wird interessant, wie es mit dem ding weitergeht. dass steamdeck ein ungleich größeres markt*potential* besitzt, dürfte ja außer frage stehen. würde mich nicht mal sonderlich wundern, wenn valve seine vr-aktivitäten in der folge an den nagel hängt.


----------



## fud1974 (19. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, das denke ich durchaus. man stelle sich ein valve-spiel vor, das auf der eigenen valve-hardware nicht (mindestens vernünftig) läuft; wie angepisst wären die steamdeck-besitzer wohl? maximal, würde ich vermuten. erst recht bei einem hl3. alles unter der prämisse natürlich, dass valve überhaupt noch spiele macht. so sicher kann man sich da ja nicht sein.



Würde ich gar nicht mal sagen... Eventuell reicht es ja, wenn man ein theoretisches HL3 von den Settings halt anpassen kann dass es AUCH auf dem Steam Deck anständig läuft.

Aber ich denke sie werden sich da von nicht einschränken lassen... ich traue den genug Selbstbewusstsein zu dann einfach zu sagen "Sorry Leute, dafür ist das Steam Deck nicht gedacht!" Fertig.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hJoUs0pM4GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Juli 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Beim Steam Deck werden aber welche vom 2230er Format verwendet, da platzsparender. Da findest du ja nicht mal 5 Stück auf den Marketplaces...  Außerdem musst du dafür sicherlich das Gerät erst öffnen.


Ohne Frage richtig, aber das könnte sich mit dem erwähnten Grundgedanken auch ändern. 


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oder irgendwer bringt ein ähnliches Gerät auf den Markt, was noch besser ist...
> 
> In einem Jahr kann sehr viel geschehen.


----------



## Bonkic (4. August 2021)

grad den gamestar-podcast zum steamdeck gehört:
"jede wette, dass valve sich in verhandlungen mit microsoft befindet, über eine native xcloud / game pass app" sagte da einer (sinngemäß).

hä? da würde ich aber mal locker dagegen wetten.
was hätte valve denn davon? nix. nee, eigentlich noch weniger als nix, da man sich damit konkurrenz auf der eigenen hardware schaffen würde. [dass der game pass via optionaler windows-installation nutzbar wäre, ist mir bewusst.]

viel eher wird valve selbst irgendwann seinen eigenen streaming-service aufsetzen. möglicherweise auch powered bei ms. aber das wäre natürlich was völlig anderes.

edit:








						Das Steam Deck ist ein fantastisches Spielzeug, aber keine Revolution
					

Dass Valve das Steam Deck ankündigt, hat auch die GameStar-Redaktion überrascht. Den Beginn eines neuen Handheld-Booms bedeutet das aber nicht.




					www.gamestar.de
				



ziemlich genau bei minute 40.
er würde sogar einen besen fressen. dann mal guten hunger!


----------



## MrFob (4. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> grad den gamestar-podcast zum steamdeck gehört:
> "jede wette, dass valve sich in verhandlungen mit microsoft befindet, über eine native xcloud / game pass app" sagte da einer (sinngemäß).
> 
> hä? da würde ich aber mal locker dagegen wetten.
> ...


Das ist echt ein komischer Spruch.

Ich wuerde noch nicht mal unbedingt davon ausgehen, dass Valve gross was dagegen hat, wenn xcloud/game pass titel auf dem Steam Deck laufen (eher im Gegenteil), aber was sollen sie da gross verhandeln. Offiziell werden die da ausser Steam nichts machen denn dann muessten die es ja auch offiziell supporten.
Und als User auf "eigene Gefahr" geht es ja dann eh, da gibt's ja dann nichts zu verhandeln. Also echt eine merkwuerdige Aussage.


----------



## Batze (4. August 2021)

Warten wir erstmal alles ab.
Es wird einen Run geben und dann sehen was sich so nach 6 Monaten tut.


----------



## MrFob (4. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Warten wir erstmal alles ab.
> Es wird einen Run geben und dann sehen was sich so nach 6 Monaten tut.


Jo, das auf jeden Fall. Bin ganz happy, dass meine Reservierung fuer Q2 2022 ist. Das ist genug Zeit um gut abschaetzen zu koennen ob es sich lohnen wird oder nicht. 
Bin aber schon ziemlich optimistisch muss ich sagen.


----------



## Batze (4. August 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bin aber schon ziemlich optimistisch muss ich sagen.


Warum auch nicht. Für einen der Unterwegs genug Zeit hat PC Spiele zu zocken.
Für mich ist das alles nichts. PC Games zocke ich eben zu hause am PC. So viel zeit unterwegs habe ich gar nicht um dann noch ernsthaft zu spielen. Und zu Hause als Ersatz für eine Konsole, ne da ist mir das Teil zu Low und zu Teuer und zu gebunden für das was ich spiele in meinem Spielportfolio.


----------



## MrFob (4. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht. Für einen der Unterwegs genug Zeit hat PC Games zu zocken.
> Für mich ist das alles nichts. PC Games zocke ich eben zu hause am PC. So viel zeit unterwegs habe ich gar nicht um dann noch ernsthaft zu spielen. Und zu Hause als Ersatz für eine Konsole, ne da ist mir das Teil zu Low und zu Teuer und zu gebunden für das was ich spiele in meinem Spielportfolio.


Haha, das geht mir eigentlich exakt genauso. Ich spiele auch nur an meinem gaming PC zu Hause und habe auch nie gross das Beduerfnis verspuert jetzt irgendwo in der U-Bahn oder wo auch immer das Handy rauszuziehen und da zu spielen. Vor allem, weil ich auch eher ein Fan von grossen AAA Produktionen bin, mit viel Story und wo man sich so richtig drin verlieren will (MAss Effect, Witcher, Deus Ex, etc.)

Darum waere auch nie auf den Gedanken gekommen mir den Switch oder so kaufen zu wollen.

Das Steam Deck finde ich vor allem deshalb interessant, schon so viele Spiele in meinem Pile of Shame Opportunity auf Steam habe, die vor allem deswegen noch nicht (durch)gespielt sind, weil sie nur so halb in mein exakte Beuteschema der Story Spiele fallen. Und die muss ich (werde ich) glaube ich nie am main PC spielen weil ich da neueres und besseres haben werde.

Aber wenn man vielleicht Abends schon im Bett liegt oder so, dann kann man diese Sachen glaube ich mit dem Steam Deck gut angehen. Zumal ich vor Corona (und danach sicher auch wieder) doch 2-3 mal im Jahr auch laengere Flug/Zug Reisen hatte, wo man halt wirklich mal fuer 8+ Stunden an einen Sitz gefesselt ist und dafuer wuerde es sich dann schon auch anbieten.

So habe ich mir das mal fuer mich ausgedacht, aber ich kann dich da gut nachvollziehen. Gaming am Rechner ist immer noch #1.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. August 2021)

Ich hab es letztendlich doch vorbestellt weil das SteamDeck bei mir erstmals seit dem Gameboy ein echtes Handheld-Interesse entflammt. Und es gibt mir insbesondere dank des Steam-Katalogs genau jene Reize die mir Nintendo nie bieten konnte. Zumal es ja technisch alles überragt was im mobilen Bereich möglich ist - gemessen am Preis versteht sich. Dafür bin ich gern bereit das Geld fürs mittlere Modell auszugeben.


----------



## Batze (4. August 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber wenn man vielleicht Abends schon im Bett liegt oder so, dann kann man diese Sachen glaube ich mit dem Steam Deck gut angehen.


Meine Freundin würde mir eine Schellen wenn ich da im Bett zur Konsole/SteamDeck greifen würde als eher zu ihr greifen würde.    
Nene, lass mal gut sein, aber im Bett passieren andere E-Sport/Gaming Sachen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AlWgZhMtlWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Streamer kann es auch? Das war mir jetzt neu, zumindest hab ich bis eben dieses Feature nicht mitbekommen. Obwohl, irgendwo auch logisch die Technik von Steam Link darin ebenfalls einzusetzen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. September 2021)

erinnert ihr euch noch an das valve-statement, dass steam deck absolut jedes auf steam verfügbare steam-spiel würde abspielen können? schon damals waren viele skeptisch - offenbar zu recht. denn folgendes statement hat jetzt der proton-mitentwickler codeweavers beigesteuert. er geht dabei konkret auf die aussage valves ein:

“I think there are two messages that have been kind of mashed together when people focus and talk on this,” he told Boiling Steam. “The first message is when Pierre-Loup made his announcement and stated that the Steam Deck can support any and all games. I think what he was referencing is — and this is my opinion, this is my perception, this is not something I have talked to him about — *but I think he was trying to state that the device itself, the hardware specs on this device, can support any game*.”

“*I don’t necessarily think he was referencing supporting that game in Proton* — I think he was referencing that the device has the horsepower, the video graphics, the RAM, the hard drive space to support any game out there.”

auf die zukunft gerichtet:

“I do think that because Proton is a living, breathing project; it’s not something that is static in any way, shape, or form,” he continued. “There is a lot of effort being poured into Proton to support a broader range of games even that is available then currently today. So you’re going to see that when the Steam Deck is released and Proton is put on the Steam Deck that there is going to be a greater number of titles that are supported.”

www.rockpapershotgun.com/amp/the-steam-deck-wont-actually-run-your-entire-steam-library-proton-president-reminds-everyone?

für den techie ist das natürlich keine große überraschung. viel eher war genau das zu vermuten. nur muss dem valve-menschen doch klar gewesen sein, wie das ankommen würde. und warum hat man dieses "missverständliche" statement nicht viel früher eingefangen? ist ja immerhin schon ~ 6 wochen her. kommunikation scheint echt schwer zu sein.


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2021)

Steam Deck Deposit - Steam Deck dev-kits are on the move - Steam News
					

All packaged up and ready for devs! This is one of the limited batches of Steam Deck dev-kits heading out today for partners to test their games. These engineering verification test builds allow us to connect developers with units that are functionally identical to what will ship to you. Since...




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dxnr2FAADAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





> One of the most frequently asked questions we've received about Steam Deck is about the components inside it, and whether they're replaceable or upgradable. The answer is a bit more complicated than just a yes or no, so we've made a video to explain all the details. Spoiler alert: we DON'T recommend replacing parts yourself, but we still want you to have all of the relevant information about Steam Deck's components. Anyway, this is the first public look at what's inside the device, so we hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2021)

Kurz gefragt, das Streamdeck keine alternative zur richtigen grafikkarte sondern eher für den mobilen bereich ?


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Kurz gefragt, das Streamdeck keine alternative zur richtigen grafikkarte sondern eher für den mobilen bereich ?



ich versteh die frage nur so halb: steamdeck ist in erster linie ein handheld, das optional auch an einen monitor angeschlossen werden kann. inwiefern sollte das eine alternative zu einer "richtigen grafikkarte" (?) sein? 

ich schätze, es wird möglich sein, via egpu an mehr grafikleistung zu kommen. bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher, ob die anschlüsse das hergeben. und ob sich das (finanziell gesehen) lohnt, ist nochmal ein ganz anderes thema.


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2021)

Viele Leute preisen das steamdeck als lösung für den mangel an grafikarten der herscht derzeit an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Viele Leute preisen das steamdeck als lösung für den mangel an grafikarten der herscht derzeit an.


Ähhh... Nein. Alles. Aber DAS mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Worrel (8. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich schätze, es wird möglich sein, via egpu an mehr grafikleistung zu kommen. bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher, ob die anschlüsse das hergeben. und ob sich das (finanziell gesehen) lohnt, ist nochmal ein ganz anderes thema.


EGPUs funktionieren über einen Thunderbolt 3 Anschluß. Den gibt's beim Steam deck aber wohl nicht.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich schätze, es wird möglich sein, via egpu an mehr grafikleistung zu kommen. bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher, ob die anschlüsse das hergeben. und ob sich das (finanziell gesehen) lohnt, ist nochmal ein ganz anderes thema.











						Steam Deck :: Häufig gestellte Fragen
					

Steam Deck is here!




					www.steamdeck.com
				





> Unterstützt das Steam Deck externe Grafikkarten?​Nein, externe Grafikkarten werde nicht von Steam Deck unterstützt.


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähhh... Nein. Alles. Aber DAS mit Sicherheit nicht.


Deshalb ja meine Gedanken weil es wird oft angepriesen "wenn schon keine grafikarte/pc verfügbar dann steamdeck"


----------



## MrFob (8. Oktober 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Deshalb ja meine Gedanken weil es wird oft angepriesen "wenn schon keine grafikarte/pc verfügbar dann steamdeck"


Ne, also das halte ich auch fuer etwas daneben, das so auszudruecken. Ja, du KANNST das Steamdeck per Dock an ganz normale PC Peripherie (Monitor, Maus, Tastatur) anschliessen und verwenden aber ausgelegt ist es definitiv auf den mobilen Bereich und auf die Nutzung mit dem 8" Display.

Verbaut sind folgende Componenten:      
AMD APU
CPU: Zen 2 4c/8t, 2.4-3.5GHz (up to 448 GFlops FP32)
GPU: 8 RDNA 2 CUs, 1.0-1.6GHz (up to 1.6 TFlops FP32)
16 GB LPDDR5 on-board RAM (5500 MT/s quad 32-bit channels)

Das ist fuer ein Handheld durchaus ordentlich und der preis ist sicher auch ein Kampfpreis, aber wer moderne Spiele in hoher Aufloesung und mit vollen Details richtig fluessig und ordentlich auf einem grossen Monitor spielen will, der muss sich schon noch nach was anderem umschauen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_OAqvtlgfGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





> Mit dem Steam Deck wird Ihre Steam-Bibliothek auf einem neuen Formfaktor zugänglich: einem tragbaren Spiele-PC. Obgleich die meisten Spiele bereits problemlos auf dem Steam Deck ausgeführt werden können, kann das Spielerlebnis bei einigen Titeln weniger gut als auf einem Desktop-PC ausfallen.
> 
> Wir möchten es Ihnen einfach machen, großartige Spielerlebnisse auf dem Steam Deck zu finden. Deshalb haben wir genau dafür ein eigenes System entwickelt.











						Steam Deck :: Verifiziert für das Steam Deck
					

Steam Deck is here!




					www.steamdeck.com


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Oktober 2021)

Die Icons sieht man aber nur, wenn man auf dem Deck in Steam unterwegs ist?
Wäre cool, wenn die auch auf dem Desktop-Client zu sehen sind, damit ich jetzt schon mal schauen kann, was ich  zukünftig auf Reisen zocke.
Aber 2:22 in dem Video macht mir Hoffnung, dass ich viele schöne Stunden mit Crusader Kings 3 haben werde.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wäre cool, wenn die auch auf dem Desktop-Client zu sehen sind, damit ich jetzt schon mal schauen kann, was ich  zukünftig auf Reisen zocke.



genau mein gedanke.
würde mich wundern, wenn valve das nicht auch dort implementiert.
vielleicht wäre das ergebnis - stand heute - nur noch zu ernüchternd.


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2021)

uuuuund verschoben!








						Steam Deck Deposit - Steam Deck Shipping Update - Steam News
					

The launch of Steam Deck will be delayed by two months. We’re sorry about this—we did our best to work around the global supply chain issues, but due to material shortages, components aren’t reaching our manufacturing facilities in time for us to meet our initial launch dates. Based on our...




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> uuuuund verschoben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puh... die Vorbestellungskontingente sind zwar alle aufgebraucht... aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich da einige vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen. Gerade weil es ins Weihnachtsgeschäft gefallen wäre.


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Puh... die Vorbestellungskontingente sind zwar alle aufgebraucht... aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich da einige vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen. Gerade weil es ins Weihnachtsgeschäft gefallen wäre.



so wirklich überraschend kommt das an sich ja nicht.
ich versteh nur wieder mal nicht, weshalb das so spät kommuniziert wird.
steam deck müsste ja schon längst in produktion gegangen sein, bei 'nem angepeilten launch im dez.
außerdem reden wir ja mutmaßlich grad mal von 'nen paar zehntausend stück. selbst dafür sollen nicht genug bauteile, gemeint vermutlich chips, verfügbar sein? und das soll sich in gerade mal 8 wochen grundlegend ändern?
wir werden sehen.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2022)

> *Markteinführung des Steam Deck am 25. Februar*
> Hallo, bald ist es so weit! Am 25. Februar versenden wir den ersten Schwung E-Mails zur Bestellung des Decks an Kunden mit gültiger Reservierung. Kunden können den Kauf des Decks innerhalb von drei Tagen (72 Stunden) ab Erhalt der E-Mail abschließen. Wird dieser Zeitraum überschritten, wird die Reservierung automatisch an den nächsten Kunden in der Warteschlange weitergegeben. Die ersten Geräte werden ab dem 28. Februar an Kunden versandt. Die neuen E-Mails zur Bestellung versenden wir anschließend im Wochentakt.
> 
> Zusätzlich versenden wir in Kürze Testgeräte zur Bewertung an die Presse. Das Verbot der Presseberichterstattung zum Steam Deck wird am 25. Februar aufgehoben. Halten Sie jedoch bereits im Vorfeld Ausschau auf Pressevorschauen und -eindrücke. In der Zwischenzeit arbeiten wir daran, die letzten Kleinigkeiten auszubügeln und freuen uns darauf, diese Geräte am Ende des nächsten Monats ausliefern zu können!











						Steam :: Steam Deck Deposit :: Steam Deck Launching February 25th
					

Hello, the day is almost here! On February 25th, we will be sending out the first batch of order emails to reservation holders. Customers will have 3 days (72 hours) from receipt of their order email to make their purchase, before their reservation is released to the next person in the queue...




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Januar 2022)

Na über die Eindrücke bin ich aber gespannt, ob das Teil am Ende was taugt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Februar 2022)

Valve gibt 3D-Dateien des Steam Deck frei - Hardwareluxx
					

Valve gibt 3D-Dateien des Steam Deck frei.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2022)

Wer seine eigene Steam-Library auf SteamDeck-Support prüfen möchte kann es neuerdings hierüber:





__





						CheckMyDeck
					

CheckMyDeck




					checkmydeck.herokuapp.com
				




Man muss dazu seine eigene 64-Bit-ID-Nummer einsetzen, sollte in den Account-Details zu finden sein, sonst hilft auch diese Seite hier:









						Steam ID Finder
					

Steam ID Finder - is an online tool that finds and converts steam id by community ID / steamID / steamID32 / steamID64 / URL / steamID3




					steamid.xyz


----------



## Zybba (23. Februar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer seine eigene Steam-Library auf SteamDeck-Support prüfen möchte kann es neuerdings hierüber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf dem discord gabs schon ein battle, wessen Bibliothek die prozentual beste kompabilität hat. Leider hat mich @Nyx-Adreena geschlagen!


----------



## Strauchritter (23. Februar 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Auf dem discord gabs schon ein battle, wessen Bibliothek die prozentual beste kompabilität hat. Leider hat mich @Nyx-Adreena geschlagen!


VERNICHTEND geschlagen 

Ich warte mal bis die ersten hier das Teil in Händen halten und deren Eindrücke ab, ggf. leg ich mir auch eine zu.
Wüsste nur noch nicht wozu. Kommt Zeit, komm Rat


----------



## Zybba (23. Februar 2022)

Natürlich um die ganzen super indies zu spielen! Ich will mir das Teil aktuell nicht leisten, finde es an sich aber sehr interessant.

Außerdem bin ich bei valve Hardware etwas vorsichtig geworden. Ich beobachte das erst mal und entscheide dann.


Strauchritter schrieb:


> VERNICHTEND geschlagen


Das ist wahr!


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer seine eigene Steam-Library auf SteamDeck-Support prüfen möchte kann es neuerdings hierüber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dafür gibts inzwischen auch ne offizielle lösung:








						Steam Deck Deposit - Check your library for Steam Deck Verified status - Steam News
					

Hello! Just a quick note before we get back to prepping for launch (three days left!): we've just released a new tool on the Steam Store for you to check the Steam Deck compatibility ratings of all the games you already own. We hope the page is pretty self-explanatory -- log in with your Steam...




					store.steampowered.com
				




ist momentan aber noch wenig sinnvoll: bei mir werden bspw geschätzte 90% als noch nicht getestet angezeigt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Februar 2022)

Das Ding ist halt, von den nicht getesteten laufen wahrscheinlich 80-90% auch ohne Probleme.
Diese Verifizierungsding hat da halt noch nicht wirklich eine Aussagekraft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Das Ding ist halt, von den nicht getesteten laufen wahrscheinlich 80-90% auch ohne Probleme.
> Diese Verifizierungsding hat da halt noch nicht wirklich eine Aussagekraft.


Naja, das Testen von mehreren Tausend oder gar Zehntausend Titeln auf volle Kompatibilität braucht eben Zeit. Persönlich finde ich diesen Weg der Transparenz lobenswert.


----------



## fud1974 (23. Februar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, das Testen von mehreren Tausend oder gar Zehntausend Titeln auf volle Kompatibilität braucht eben Zeit. Persönlich finde ich diesen Weg der Transparenz lobenswert.



Ist überhaupt angestrebt da noch wirklich viele Spiele zu testen vom Back-Catalogue?

Ich dachte das ist eher für neuere Titel und da auch primär als Marketing-Instrument für die Publisher bzw. Entwickler, macht sich halt schick wenn man mit dem Logo da werben kann..


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ist überhaupt angestrebt da noch wirklich viele Spiele zu testen vom Back-Catalogue?
> 
> Ich dachte das ist eher für neuere Titel und da auch primär als Marketing-Instrument für die Publisher bzw. Entwickler, macht sich halt schick wenn man mit dem Logo da werben kann..


Also viele der 20% meiner voll-unterstützten Titel sind schon älteren Jahrgangs (5 Jahre und mehr). Ich denke schon dass man eine kontinuierliche Prüfung anstrebt.


----------



## 1xok (23. Februar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also viele der 20% meiner voll-unterstützten Titel sind schon älteren Jahrgangs (5 Jahre und mehr). Ich denke schon dass man eine kontinuierliche Prüfung anstrebt.


Die haben eine Heuristik wo verschiedene Dinge einfließen, vor allem aber die Beliebtheit der Titel. Und natürlich kann man den Prüfvorgang als Entwickler selbst anstoßen und durch die entsprechenden Anpassungen auch zügig durchlaufen.  

Bei Spielen wie GTA V denke ich, dass sie aufgrund ihres Umfangs nicht einfach zu testen sind.  Aber so etwas dürfte Priorität haben. Vermute ich.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Februar 2022)

Hmm, so prickelnd sieht das ja nicht aus:
VERIFIED: 39 games ( 4.41% )
PLAYABLE: 38 games ( 4.29% )
UNSUPPORTED: 19 games ( 2.15% )
UNKNOWN: 789 games ( 89.15% )

Ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob sich ein SteamDeck für mich lohnt wobei ich sage, dass ich ohnehin wohl als erstes Windows draufmachen würde um auch andere Launcher außer Steam zu nutzen. 

Bei den Spielen wäre ich ja ohnehin eingeschränkt auf diejenigen, die man zu 100 Prozent mit Gamepad zocken kann.

Das Steamdeck hat den großen Preisvorteil, auch wenn es alles andere als günstig ist. Technisch am interessantesten finde ich momentan den OneXPlayer oder das GPDWinMax, die haben auch größere Screens und generell weit bessere Ausstattung wie eine 2TB SSD, kosten allerdings auch teils das Dreifache mit bis zu 1600 Euro bei bester Ausstattungsversion. 

Theoretisch wäre mir ein leichtes 16:9, 8 Zoll, Full HD Tablet mit eingebautem Controller am liebsten (mein 6,5 Zoll Smartphone ist mir mit dem 20:9  Display z.B. merklich zu klein), wo ich dann einfach von meinem Desktop via SteamLink drauf streamen kann. Das wäre die günstigste Variante, allerdings sind das meist billigst produzierte Chinaböller. 
Die Alternative ist ein ansteckbarer Controller wie das Razer Kishi oder das neue Teil von Microsoft, Backbone One, was es wohl allerdings auch nur in den USA und aktuell nur für iOS gibt. 

Der Nachteil davon ist natürlich klar, dass man nur in der eigenen Wohnung per WLAN zocken kann, für den Urlaub also untauglich. 
Wobei beim SteamDeck die maximalen 512GB allerdings ohnehin eine "größere" Bibliothek auf dem Gerät verhindern, über die Hälfte würde dann ja schon für System und andere Clients draufgehen und die Spiele werden nicht kleiner, ich habe inzwischen mehrere Titel, welche die 100GB Platzbedarf schlagen. 

Was mich beim SteamDeck am meisten stört ist neben dem minimalen Speicherplatz die niedrige Displayauflösung. Ich bin stark Kurzsichtig und ich merke das bei den Smartphones etc., ich brauche eine hohe Auflösung sonst wird es bei dem Sichtabstand arg pixelig. 720p bei 7 Zoll ist einfach viel zu wenig heutzutage und mein aktuelles Smartphone hat ein AMOLED Display, was einfach bei Farben und Kontrast eine ganz andere Hausnummer ist, gerade bei Spielen wäre das also auch nicht unwichtig.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AvokyBOYe8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



erste reviews sind natürlich auch live, hier df:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44TRzEGPbfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Februar 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> erste reviews sind natürlich auch live, hier df:



Hust, Hust









						Steam Deck im Test: Ein mächtiger Handheld, aber ein PC mit Macken
					

In unserem Test des Steam Deck von Valve erfahrt ihr, ob das Handheld als mobile Spieleplattform taugt und wie es sich als PC schlägt.




					www.pcgames.de
				








__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NxWsg7fIOw:2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mVDFJRM6F9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.











						Aperture Desk Job on Steam
					

Introducing Aperture Desk Job — a free playable short made for the Steam Deck, set in the universe of the modestly popular Portal games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Bonkic (10. März 2022)

Steam Deck - Steam Deck Windows drivers are now available - Steam News
					

Hello! Have we mentioned Steam Deck is a PC? Like any other PC, you can install other applications and OSes if you'd like. For those interested in installing Windows, you'll need a few additional drivers to have the best experience. Links to these, along with notes for installing Windows on...




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Bonkic (8. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x17p_wqPPc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



mehr im blogpost Steam Deck: Der erste Monat

ehrlich gesagt bin ich ein bisschen überrascht, dass pcgames das thema so dermaßen kaltlässt. nach dem test kam ja quasi gar nix mehr dazu. da hätte ich schon ein bißchen mehr erwartet. insbesondere eigene erfahrungsberichte, bspw mit windows, verschiedenen games-launchern, game pass, cloud, emus etc. etc.


----------



## McDrake (8. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt bin ich ein bisschen überrascht, dass pcgames das thema so dermaßen kaltlässt. nach dem test kam ja quasi gar nix mehr dazu. da hätte ich schon ein bißchen mehr erwartet. insbesondere eigene erfahrungsberichte, bspw mit windows, verschiedenen games-launchern, game pass, cloud, emus etc. etc.


Also wenn Musk das halbe Internet kauft, recherchiert werden muss, wo die Freundin des Drachenlords wohnt, dann bleibt halt keine Zeit für solche Randthemen.
Das musst Du schon verstehen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. April 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also wenn Musk das halbe Internet kauft, recherchiert werden muss, wo die Freundin des Drachenlords wohnt, dann bleibt halt keine Zeit für solche Randthemen.
> Das musst Du schon verstehen.


Ich glaube ja eher das es daran liegt das es kein eingesessenes System ohne in Zahlen fassbare nennenswerte Userbase geht die das konsumieren und deswegen hinten auf der Liste steht. 🤨


----------



## Bonkic (12. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich schätze, es wird möglich sein, via egpu an mehr grafikleistung zu kommen. bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher, ob die anschlüsse das hergeben. und ob sich das (finanziell gesehen) lohnt, ist nochmal ein ganz anderes thema.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WEGY6aY8lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



dürfte wohl nur eine lösung für eine sehr kleine minderheit sein, aber es geht!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2022)

Die Chancen, ein Steam Deck zu bekommen, steigen gerade gewaltig
					

Valve erhöht die Produktion laut offiziellen Angaben enorm. Dadurch könnten ihr euren Handheld-PC schon eher in den Händen halten als gedacht.




					www.gamestar.de


----------



## Zybba (29. Juni 2022)

Haut er hier erst mal den Gamestar Link rein. 



Spoiler



Ist natürlich vollkommen legitim, ich fands nur lustig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Haut er hier erst mal den Gamestar Link rein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann doch nichts dafür wenn PCG zu langsam ist. Ich helfe nur etwas nach. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2022)

> Im Auslieferungszustand wird das Steam Deck mit einer 256 oder 512 GB großen SSD versehen, die mittels PCI-Express 3.0 und vier Lanes angebunden ist – zumindest war dies bisher der Fall. Nun aber findet sich in der englischen Beschreibung der technischen Details der Hinweis, dass die Anbindung durchaus auch über nur zwei Lanes erfolgen kann:
> 
> _"256 GB NVMe SSD (PCIe Gen 3 x4 or PCIe Gen 3 x2*)
> 512 GB high-speed NVMe SSD (PCIe Gen 3 x4 or PCIe Gen 3 x2*)
> ...











						Downgrade: SSD des Steam Deck kann auch mit nur PCIe Gen3 x2 angebunden sein - Hardwareluxx
					

Downgrade für die SSD: Steam Deck kann auch mit PCIe Gen 3 x2 ausgeliefert werden.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




das ist sicherlich kein drama, vermutlich würden es die meisten user nicht mal merken. aber warum kommuniziert man das nicht offen?


----------

